# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Морской стиль:  "Под парусами любви","Золотой капитан", пиратская  "Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома".

## elen-ka20

*ВСЕ ВАРИАНТЫ СОВЕРШЕННО РАЗНЫЕ ПО НАПОЛНЕНИЮ  (подводки,активашки,конкурсы и игры) и предназначены сугубо для выбранного события,то есть если у вам нужно провести  юбилей, то сценарий свадьбы вам не подойдёт.И наоборот .* 

 Эту тематику я считаю одной из  лучших.
Сразу хочу  сказать  ,что я живу далеко от моря ,но это совершенно не помешало в 2010 году стать этой теме самой "топовой"  в свадебном сезоне: 3/4 всех свадеб 2010 гда, включая зимние, были "морскими"..

Это объясняется очень просто: это тот случай,когда романтика уживается с натоящим отрывом и драйвом. Тема  понятна всем без исключения.И она невероятно красивая...

Для себя я обозначила несколько разных воплощений морской идеи,которую ниже вам и предлагаю :

*СВАДЬБА "ПОД ПАРУСАМИ ЛЮБВИ "* 

*
ПИРАТСКИЙ КВЕСТ "ЙО-ХО ХО И БУТЫЛКА РОМА"  ( есть для свадьбы,для ДР и для НГ)*


*ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЕ ТЕМЫ:
1. "ЗОЛОТОЙ КАПИТАН" - юбилей мужчины 50 лет.
2."МОРСКОЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ " - любая юбилейная дата или ДР .*


*Если вам нужно 3 - 4 блока или  больше,то по цене  это практически стоимость  всего сценария и выгодно брать полный сценарий. А если вам нужен 1- 3 блока ,то есть смысл рассматривать приобретении отдельных блоков* 


*В  комплект каждого сценария входит:
-подробный полный сценарий(от 39 страниц) 
 -музыкальный материал для игр и конкурсов,а также для фонового оформления всего вечера
-полиграфия дляподдержания темы
-фото и видеоматериалы.*

*А теперь пару слов из чего он состоит:
Вэлком зона
-Приветствие+встреча
-1-застолье(подробно) -активации,кричалка
-Перепевка песни  в формате темы 
-Игровые блоки: Гавайи,Бразилия,Япония,Русалки и другие (можно выбрать наполнение на вой вкус из  блоков для морской темы)
-Финал -с многоцветной песочной церемонией в морском стиле*



*ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ:* 

*1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК * 

_Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении  ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ._

----------


## elen-ka20

*Полный сценарий "ПОД ПАРУСАМИ ЛЮБВИ" - ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ .*

_Отработан мною думаю около сотни раз точно,Очень популярная тема круглый год.Много романтики,но и в тоже врнмя оченЬ весёлый и драйвовый праздник. Расчитан на 7- ми  часовой банкетный день (4 застолья +3 танцевалных блока). Прописано всё подробно ОТ и ДО.....Бери сегодня и завтра иди работай.И даже если вы ни когда не проводили тематику, с этим сценарием фиаско вам не грозит.

-подробное описание банкетной части от вэлком до  финального сладкого застолья  - 40 страниц , 479 МБ (встреча , подводки ,кричалка,активации,игровые,танцевальные блоки  и т.д. в стиле)
-полиграфия
-музыкальное оформление
-видеопримеры. 
_

*Можно приобрести отдельно блоки.Это имеет смысл ,если  вам нужно 2-3 ,Если же нужно больше блоков ,то выгоднее приобрести полный сценарий. 


ВЫЕЗДНАЯ ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ В МОРСКОМ СТИЛЕ* 

Невероятно красивые слова..море романтики...И несколько тематических изюминок,которые запомняться каждому гостю... Полность авторская.Она станет украшением не только морской,но и классической свадьбы.




*-ПОДРОБНОЕ ОПИСАНИЕ
-СЛОВА ВЕДУЩЕГО  ТЕМАТИЧЕСКОМ СТИЛЕ - ФОТОМАТЕРИАЛ
-МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ.

СТОИМСОТЬ - 1200РУБ.
*

*Морские детали*  :
-Общие пояснения по морской теме.
-Полиграфия для темы
-как самому за 5 минут сделать композиции на столы
-организация вэлком зоны
-тематическая музыка(папка с  композициями)
-папка с идеями (декор,акссесуары и т.д..которую при выборе темы сбрасываю молодым)

*ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ БЛОКИ* 

*ВСТРЕЧА  в морском стиле -2 варианта   - 1000*
-подробное описание
-музыкальная папка для озвучивания
-фото
-видео

*1-е ТЕМАТИЧЕСКОЕ застолье - 1000*
- в деталях описанное всё застолье (первые 45 минут свадьбы ):
-2  интерактива,включая  изюминку  тематики "Выход в открытое море" с видеопояснением
- морская кричалка
-музыкальный материал
-фото
-видео


*Кража невесты-"Пираты с Джеком Ворбьём" - 800 руб* 

-подробное описание
-музыка
-фото
-для выкупа- игра для свидетелей

*Русалки-кража ..жениха? - 800 руб !!!!*
-подробное описание
-музыка
-фото 

*Острова УДАЧИ - 800*
-побробное описание 
-музыка
-фото

*ФИНАЛЬНЫЙ "МОРСКОЙ " БЛОК* 

*БЛОКИ  -СТРАНЫ. -от  800- 1000 руб  .Если брать несколько блоков,то стоимость будет акционная  * 

*в морском стиле 


-ГАВАЙИ ,
-БРАЗИЛИЮ, 
-ИТАЛИЮ
-ЯПОНИЮ

Одна страна- это игровой блок с 3 играми, играми и конкурсами.В некоторых кричалки,в некоторых театры-экспромты.
*

_5 жемчужин судьбы -лирический застольный блок_ 




_....А знаешь есть  жемчужины судьбы 
 они  прекрасней всех камней на свете,
 в лазури вод - как полная Луна,
 сияют  одиноко на рассвете!

Жемчуг... он похож на человесческие судьбы- он такой же разный и неповторимый...._ 

Авторский от идеи до написания. Изящный , лёгкий ,  стильный , Альтернатива песочной церемонии и прочим вариантам такого формата. Прописан как для для свадьбы ,так и для юбилея.


Этот блок можно проводить либо перед первым танцем или за любым застольем,включая вариант как  финальный блок ..Красивый,лирический,лёгкий , запоминающийся ,стильный ..... Я его задумала для свадьбы "Затврак и Тиффани" ,но когда он был закончен стало ясно - он идеально   подходит  для  традиционных свадьб . Он на любом празднике займёт достойное место...

_Вы получаете 
-описание (для свадьбы  - с вариантом для первого танца и для финала,..)
-вариант  для юбилея 
-музыкальное оформление

 СТОИМОСТЬ - 1000 РУБ_


*РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ

ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК  НОВЫЙ!

 В любом отделении Сбербанка - Блиц перевод(подробности ЛС)

карта Приватбанка  5168  7423 2040 8424*

----------


## elen-ka20

*Уважаемые посетители этой и других тем!!!! 

Любой из предложенных блоков с пометкой "СВАДЬБА"  можно получить в пометкой"ЮБИЛЕЙ( ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ)

*

----------


## swetik72

Добрый вечер,Леночка!Хочу сказать большое спасибо,нет, огромнейшее за твой материал, я была первой, кто приобрел материал по "Морской свадьбе", хочу сказать, что прошло всё на УРА, и молодые и гости были просто в восторге, до сих пор благодарят за прекрасный вечер. И всё это благодаря Творческому беспределу нашей Элен-ки! Всем, кто ещё сомневается, приобрести или нет этот сценарий .Рекомендую от души - ПРИОБРЕТАЙТЕ, не пожалеете!!!!!! Молодчина, Лена!!! Скоро опять обращусь к тебе!

----------


## elen-ka20

А я в свою очередь хочу сказать БОЛЬШОЕ   СПАСИБО  тебе: и за доверие, и  за написанные отзывы,котрые мне очень важны!!!!
Рада,что материал понравился и тебе, и гостям! Всегда буду рада помочь!!!
Тебе по больше хороших клиентов и успешных  проектов!!!

----------


## Свестулька

Леночка, спешу к тебе с огромным букетом "СПАСИБО" !!!  :Vishenka 33: Да если бы не ты, да если бы не твой опыт в морских и пиратских праздниках - у меня бы ничего не получилось!!!
Я объясню...у меня 8 марта было день рождения в Пиратской сауне, обычное "отмечание" праздника не хотелось. Название сауны говорило само за себя!!! И я счастлива, что девочки меня направили именно к тебе. От твоих идей я просто была в восхищении, даже и не думала что ТАК тематически можно обыграть. Компания была разносторонняя, но благодаря твоей "Welcome Zone", да и то что мы одна большая команда - нас всех сплотило с самого начала праздника. Мы дурачились как дети, готовы были на любые испытания! Особенно порадовал конкурс про вещи на необитаемом острове, вот тут у всех воображение разыгралось не на шутку  :Taunt:  Я теперь "заболела", хочу молодым предложить морскую свадьбу и снова к тебе. Ты не представляешь как я благодарна тебе за такой подарок! Главное, что и гости теперь ждут следующего праздника, чтобы снова собраться в Пиратской сауне за новыми приключениями!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Светочка,поздравляю с прошедшим торжеством!!!И с успешно прошедшим  праздником! 
А на счёт тематика-стоит отработать раз и ты как нарокоман (сори  за такое сравнение)хочешь пережить этот драй ещё..и ещё..и ещё..И тот кто переживёт эти эмоции раз уже не спраштивает ЗАЧЕМ?!!! эти тематические свадьбы .Он думает об одно"ВОТ БЫ  ЕЩЁ?!!!разок такую отработать
Спасибо,что нашла время написать отзывы-очень важно и приятно их прочесть.
Ну для меня разработка праздника для ...сауны тоже была в первые.Но я получила удовольствие сама,потому как можно было не сдерживать свою бурную фантазию...

p.s.а "Остров" я сама обожаю-всегда умора :Taunt:

----------


## Estell

Леночка! Огромное тебе спасибо за труды! Взяла в работу твою встречу и первое застолье! Летом есть заказ на полноценную морскую свадьбу! Реализую твое творчество в полном объеме! Спасибо огромное!)

----------


## elen-ka20

Надюша,это тебе спасибо БОЛЬШООООООООООЕ за доверие и за оставленные отзывы.Я очень рада ,что  материал не подвёл!!!
Удачи тебе и успешных проектов))

----------


## tatrusi

Леночка, ящик ЛС у вас переполнен, хотела продублировать письмо с маил....какой номер кошелька???

----------


## elen-ka20

Любой...И тот,и тот действителен)
p.s.сейчас почищу почту :Grin:

----------


## tatrusi

Леночка я перечислила и написала все на почту

----------


## tatrusi

Добралась до компа. Леночка спасибо большое , твой материал меня очень поддержал и дал уверенности, и плюс ко всему первая морская у меня была с выкупом и выездной регистрации....мне понравилось...просто супер...Леночка обязательно к тебе приду за Улетной! Мне очень помогла твоя встреча и первое застолье. Спасибки. Фотограф был не наш, поэтому фото пока с выездной, в июне еще 2 морских обязательно отпишусь

----------


## tatrusi



----------


## elen-ka20

*tatrusi*, Во первых ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с успешной реализацией нового проекта...
Во -вторых ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО  :Thank You2: ,  за отзыв и отдельное -за фото :Thank You2:   :Thank You2: ..
Морячка ослепительно хороша - прям на море захотелось,так всё реалистично!!!!! :Victory: Очень классный штурвал-молодые тоже молодцы, что "поработали" над темой

----------


## Свестулька

Лена, снова спешу к тебе с благодарностью за морскую тематику!!! СПАСИБО! Удивительная, зажигательная и незабываемая свадьба получилась!!! А вот мой фотоотчет

----------


## elen-ka20

Светочка,ОЧЕНЬ РАДА,что смогла помочь своим материалом!!!! Ты -МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!! умничка и труженица!!!!!!!

И отдельное СПАСИБОЩЕ за отзыв и особенно за фотоотчёт!!! Здорово: ярко и красочно!!! Вообщем суперррррррр!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NatNatali

здравствуйте спасибо большое за сценарий всем все понравилось было круто))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Спсибо!!!!!! Я не сомнеалась,так как эта тема- для любого праздника идеально проходит!!! Удачи вам и много хорошей работы!!

----------


## gha

TЕлена, здравствуйте, очень хочу купить ваш материал по пиратам! Сегодня переведу деньги! Пришлите, пожалуйста побыстрее!

----------


## gha

Ой, извините опечаталась, меня тоже зовут Елена. Только сейчас поняла, что адреса, куда деньги переводить я не нашла. Сообщите, пожалуйста!

----------


## elen-ka20

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ) Всю информацию отправила ЛС. Будут вопросы- спрашивайте.

----------


## gha

Елена, отправила сегодня деньги, все данные в ЛС. Очень жду сценарий,хочется поскорее посмотреть весь материал.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Спасибо большое!Только сообщения нет.Поэтому уточните куда перевели и за какой именно материал.Жду ЛС.

----------


## gha

Я не пойму, почему у меня не доходят сообщения. Сценарий про пиратов на Новый год. Номер перевода 734411601 Корона.

----------


## gha

Спасибо большое. Я со всем согласна. Буду ждать с нетерпением!!!

----------


## gha

А мо жно ещё Бразилию и Италию. Как получу и проведу обязательно напишу отзыв.

----------


## elen-ka20

Сообщение получила.Спасибо что продублировали в теме. 
Можно всё ! Я подробно написала свой вариант -он более яркий ИМХО.Отпишитесь  личным сообщением  делаем по -новому  или оставляем " по вашему")

----------


## gha

[QUOTE=elen-ka20;4779747]Сообщение получила.Спасибо что продублировали в теме. 
Можно всё ! Я подробно написала свой вариант -он более яркий ИМХО.Отпишитесь  личным сообщением  делаем по -новому  или оставляем " по вашему")[/
Делайте так, как считаете лучше. Я полностью доверяю вашему опыту и таланту!

----------


## gha

Здравствуйте всем! Хочу сказать огромное спасибо за материал, который предоставила мне Еленаю Я начинающий ведущий, только учусь, но, используя сценарий Елены, сегодня провела Пиратский Новый год на : "Ура!". После праздника подходили, говорили:"Спасибо! Всё было так интересно!" А я говорю большое спасибо Елене за помощь и дельные советы. Буду обязательно ещё и ещё покупать её материалы, потому что это здорово! С наступающим вас всех НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день))) Я ооочень рада что всё прошло отлично!!!! Вы мололец!!!! Всегда рада быть полезной!!!
Пусть все последующие банкеты будут же такими успешными)
С Новым годом! Удачи и благополучия всегда и во всём)))

----------


## Рыжикова

Еленочка, подскажи пожалуйста, из твоих блоков можно полностью сформировать женский юбилей? Или они только на мужчин рассчитаны? Так мне хочется у тебя приобрести эти материалы, уж я-то не понаслышке знаю, какой ты мастер!

----------


## elen-ka20

С удовольствием))) 
На самом деле любой сценарий можно использовать  как для женщины,так и для мужчины.Вчера буквально был у меня ""женский" морской юбилей

----------


## Рыжикова

Ну всё, тогда как мне определиться, сколько это будет стоить? Полностью юбилей.

----------


## elen-ka20

Может быть несколько вариатов полного сценария.Все варианты с описанием отправила ЛС.

----------


## Сорока Ксюша

Леночка! Спасибо за сценарий!!!  Спасибо, что все доступно и ясно! Очень нравится, что все безупречно выдержано в тематике! Это то, чего мне не хватало! роде и игры есть, и лирические блоки, а вот увязок чтоб все воедино соединить-не хватало! Спасибо! Очень меня впечатлила выездная регистрация!!!! Прямо в восторге от нее! Я вообще обожаю выездные, а в вашем авторстве-это великолепно!!! Интересно подобрано музыкальное сопровождение, вск здорово гармонирует! Благодарю за бонус! Действительно, 5 жемчужин отлично впишутся в морской праздник, добавят мероприятию лирики и романтики!

----------


## elen-ka20

Ксюша,спасибо что отписались.Очень рада прочесть такие отзывы! Это самая лучша награда !!! Вам удачи и только успешно проведенных праздников

----------


## zzolotkoo

очень заинтересовал "Золотой капитан"  не могу найти стоимость, подскажите пож

----------


## elen-ka20

Все подробности отправила ЛС -описание,стоимость и т.д.Буду рада помочь)

----------


## lencom2007

*elen-ka20*, Леночка здравствуй дорогая, так как я пропустила вебинар по улетной теме, в котором хотела дойти до сути морской свадьбы. хочу спросить сколько стоит приобрести велком и 1 застолье ?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Леночка*, привет))) Пропущенный вебинар в закрытой теме уже размещён  давно (улётную имею ввиду) .Просмотри)))) 
Но на самом деле если нужна морская, то улётная не поможет,так как они  совершенно разные .Единственное что можно взять с улётной -Велком ,так что посомтри улётную.А застолье  -1000 руб.

----------


## Ritulya993

> очень заинтересовал "Золотой капитан"  не могу найти стоимость, подскажите пож





> Все подробности отправила ЛС -описание,стоимость и т.д.Буду рада помочь)


Елена, доброго времени суток, а можно и мне в личку тоже самое... Юбилей 19 августа, 85 лет! Мой постоянный клиент( 75 и 80-летие). Жил у моря , а последние 10 лет в Сибири... Ностиальжи...

----------


## elen-ka20

доброго дня) всё рассказала в ЛС.

Могу сказать всем,кто рассмаритвает преобретение любого полного сценария: если вам нужны 1-3 блока,то выгодно поблочно и преобретать.
НО... если 4 блока  и более,то выгодно рассматривать покупку полнометражного сценария,так как 4 блока по стоимости и есть стоимость всего сценария . Количесвто блоков в полном в разы больше,так как он прописан оооочень подробно и расчитан на полный банкетный день от велком зоны до финала банкета.

----------


## light

Елена , я на форуме новичок))) не умею пользоваться!) НО! Я бы  купила сценарий свадьбы в морском стиле))) очень надо))) но сегодня!!! крайний срок завтра! свадьба 8 августа))) так получилось)) мой эл. адрес zolotih_s@mail.ru Я буду ждать ответа!!! от вас номер карты куда перечислить деньги))

----------


## elen-ka20

Нет проблем.
Карта моя не "работает"  на территории России.Поэтому либо Яндекс кошелёк,либо Международный перевод Корона или Колибри.
Все детали отправила ЛС.

----------


## владвиктор

Елена, хочу приобрести выездную регистрацию в морском стиле и 1-е ТЕМАТИЧЕСКОЕ застолье.

----------


## elen-ka20

нет проблем) Стоимость покупки 1200+1000=2000.А детали что входит и т. д. уже  у вас.
с уважением

----------


## владвиктор

Елена, спасибо! Вашм материал по морской свадьбе очень помог. Свадьба прошла на "УРАААА"!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо большое за отзыв! я очень рада что смогла помочь!!

----------


## леди диана

Ну хоть и с опозданием,но хочу поблагодарить Елену за сценарий к "морской свадьбе" и выездную регистрацию в этом же стиле. Насколько красивой получилась регистрация,не описать. Какие слова,какая музыка. Проделана невероятная работа-музыка,полиграфия, тосты,а какие лирические моменты!!Я в полном восхищении!!! Золотые рыбки и Жемчужины чего стоят!!!Уже покупаю у Елены второй тематический сценарий,и хочу с уверенностью сообщить-Елена,вы лучшая в тематических праздниках!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ЗА ВАШИ ОТЗЫВЫ!!! ДА ЕЩЁ И ЗА ТАКУЮ ВЫСОКУЮ ОЦЕНКУ МОЕЙ РАБОТЫ!!! И они всегда своевременны.
Пусть все ваши праздники проходят ВСЕГДА НА УРА!!!!! Отличных Новогодников и много работы круглый год!!

----------


## цветок

Леночка,спасибо за морской сценарий.Вот отчёт с юбилея "Морской круиз без виз"

Юные матросы.
[img]http://*********ru/10567642m.jpg[/img]
Семья капитана готова...
[img]http://*********ru/10565594m.jpg[/img]
Встреча юбиляра.
[img]http://*********ru/10609629m.jpg[/img]
Вот такие морячки...
[img]http://*********ru/10614749m.jpg[/img]
И вот такие моряки...
[img]http://*********ru/10605533m.jpg[/img]
Батл.Яблочко...
[img]http://*********ru/10597341m.jpg[/img]
Батл.Мы настоящие звёзды... 
[img]http://*********ru/10589149m.jpg[/img]

----------

elen-ka20 (21.07.2016)

----------


## цветок

Перед началом.
[img]http://*********ru/10572765m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10580957m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10603486m.jpg[/img]

Нептун с поздравлениями.Русалки поймали капитана в сети.
[img]http://*********ru/10555357m.jpg[/img]

Рок-группа жены "Бьют волны,а мне не больно..."

[img]http://*********ru/10582997m.jpg[/img]
Уставшие,но счастливые.Капитан доволен.
[img]http://*********ru/10616796m.jpg[/img]
Проект "Улыбка другу"
[img]http://*********ru/10574815m.jpg[/img]


Радуга пожеланий.
[img]http://*********ru/10559454m.jpg[/img]

----------

elen-ka20 (21.07.2016), Ганина Галина (21.07.2016)

----------


## Ганина Галина

Ленуся! Спасибище огромное тебе за "Золотого капитана"! Классно-классно-классно!!! Прям руки чешутся сделать встречу, финал и твои клёвые застолки! Море идей и драйва! Жди меня с отчётом!

----------

elen-ka20 (21.07.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Лиличка,СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Что воспользовалась моими наработками.А какой фототчёт!!! Супер..Вижу что круиз удался!! Пусть и все последующие "плаванья" будут столь же успешны!! 

зы. Вот всё же хоть и дерсс код не обязателен для этой теме,но когда всё "морские" совсем другая картинка.

Вот выставлю пару фоток с моего МК ,Тему выбрала морскую и не прогадала.Мы такие все были яркие.

[img]http://*********net/8289311.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8287263.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8280095.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/8271903.jpg[/img]

----------

цветок (21.07.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Галя, спасибо за  отзыв. Отлично вам по плавать . И жду с отчётом с  нетерпением!!!!

----------


## Люсьен2011

Лена,большое спасибо за морской сценарий! Замечательный-расписано всё до мелочей,полиграфия,музыка. Бери и проводи.Я всё как то на тематику решиться не могла. А оказывается это так интересно!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (01.08.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Людочка,БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! что нашла минутку написать! 



> Я всё как то на тематику решиться не могла. А оказывается это так интересно!!!


Оооооо...это только начало.Понравится будешь брать такие заказы как "по щучьему веленью."
Пусть всё пройдёт отлично! И пусть так проходят все праздники круглый год!

----------


## Julkamaus

> Может быть несколько вариатов полного сценария.Все варианты с описанием отправила ЛС.


Лена, и мне пожалуста пришли цены на юбилей.

----------

elen-ka20 (02.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Все детали о материале отправила ЛС.
Спасибо за интерес к этому материалу . Будут вопросы- пишите.
С уважением)

----------


## elen-ka20

[img]http://*********net/9481947.png[/img]

----------


## леди диана

Леночка,скажите,пожалуйста,какая цена на сценарий юбилея в пиратском стиле? Не могу найти цену?

----------

elen-ka20 (29.07.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Подробную информацию  отправила  в ЛС. Если остались ещё вопросы - пиши.

----------


## леди диана

Моя копилочка пополнилась третьим тематическим сценарием от Елены. На этот раз пиратский юбилей "Йо-хо-хо,и бутылка рома". И вновь восторг и мои благодарности. Отличный сценарный план,легкая подача материала,текст запоминается сразу. Музыка подобрана мастерски. Танцы, застолки морские, игры-просто супер! Мне хватило материала на 4 часа работы и осталось еще на 4)),не все даже успела провести! Живу на море,и многое из морского материала можно использовать и на других праздниках! Спасибо вам большое!

----------

elen-ka20 (21.08.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! За отзыв!!! И за постоянство ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО вдвойне! 



> Мне хватило материала на 4 часа работы и осталось еще на 4)),не все даже успела провести!


всегда стараюсь дать больше,чтобы можно было построить под компанию сценария,Гости у нас разные



> Живу на море,и многое из морского материала можно использовать и на других праздниках!


100% пригодится. Я живу 500 км от моря  морская одна из самых востребованных .Даже зимой её заказывают. 

Отличны вам праздников и чтобы всегда проходили на УРА!

----------

леди диана (21.08.2017)

----------


## Крымуша

Добрый вечер! Можно ли постучаться с вопросом о пиратском юбилее? Женщина отмечает  50 летний юбилей.

----------

elen-ka20 (31.10.2019)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Конечно. Есть такой. Детальная инфа уже в личке)

----------

